# 50% off EXTENDED til Midnight!



## JJB1 (Apr 6, 2015)

*SUPERIORPEPTIDE.COM
EASTER SALE WEEKEND EXTENDED!!!
50% off everything til Midnight tonight!


JJB1 50% Off code: JJ50


Elvia1023 50% Off code: EL50


RamboStallone 50% Off code: RS50**


*offer not valid on previously placed orders*
**coupon code must be used to get the discount, no exceptions!!!**
***offer only valid thru 4/06/2015****​


----------



## JJB1 (Apr 6, 2015)

*50% off til midnight.
Take advantage of our biggest discount code.
50% off code: JJ50*


----------



## Elvia1023 (Apr 6, 2015)

*50% off til midnight.
Take advantage of our biggest discount code.
50% off code: EL50*


----------



## JJB1 (Apr 6, 2015)

Only 8 hours left in our half off sale. Tomorrow we return to 45% off codes, and leave those up as long as the boss allows us to.  


*50% off code:  JJ50*


----------



## JJB1 (Apr 6, 2015)

Only a few hours left in our half off sale. Tomorrow we return to 45% off codes, and leave those up as long as the boss allows us to.  


*50% off code:  JJ50*


----------



## Elvia1023 (Apr 7, 2015)

*Only a few hours left to take advantage of our biggest discount code.
50% off code: EL50*


----------

